# السرعة الاقتصادية لقيادة السيارة



## abu musa (13 أبريل 2008)

تحية طيبة وبعد, ارجو من المهندسين الكرام الافادة بالسرعة الاقتصادية لقيادة السيارة مع التوضيح 
وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م.محمد النوافله (13 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
تحيه طيبه وبعد ...
لكل سياره سرعه اقتصاديه ... هذا يعتمد على نوع السياره وعلى حجم ماتور السياره .
بشكل عام وللماتورات حجم 2000 السرعه الاقتصاديه حوالي ال 100 كم/الساعه 
ولكن هناك امور اهم من السرعه الاقتصاديه للمحافظه على اقل استهلاك للوقود 
من المعلوم ان السير داخل المدينه تستهلك وقود اكبر من الطرق الخارجيه وبالتالي انت لن تصل الى السرعه الاقتصاديه داخل المدينه لان الغيار الثقيل يستهلك وقود اكبر من الغيار الخفيف . 
كما ان التقويم يجب ان يكون بشكل صحيح 
كما ان (الزر) على السياره يستهلك وقود اكبر .

هذه المعلومات المتوفره لدي عن الموضوع الذي طرحته .

تحياتي للجميع 
م.محمد النوافله


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (13 أبريل 2008)

أهلا يا أبو موسى .. 

ما أعلمه أن السرعة الإقتصادية لقيادة السيارة هي 90 كم/س , والسبب - حسب ما أعلمه - أن إستهلاك السيارة للوقود يتناسب طرديا مع السرعات ما تحت ال 120 , لكنه يتناسب طرديا مع مربع السرعة فوق ال120 , لكن يجب ألا نغفل أن وقت المشوار يقل مع السرعات العالية .. ويزيد مع السراعت القليلة .. لا أعلم كيف تم الوصول بالحسابات إلى 90 كم/س لكن هذا ما أعلمه عن السرعة الإقتصادية ..


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 أبريل 2008)

تحية طيبة .

الاخوة الاعضاء من ذوي الاختصاص نطلب مزيد من المعلومات والتوضيح وبأسلوب علمي وتطبيقي للوقوف على 

اهمية السرعة الاقصادية والسبيل اليها .

شكر وتقدير لكل من ساهم في الموضوع .

والله الموفق .


البغدادي


----------



## وليد عباس سعيد (13 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
السرعة الاقتصادية هي 90 كم في الساعة في الطرق الخارجية بالنسبة لصرفيات البنزين
وتقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## Abu Fahad (14 أبريل 2008)

*تأكيدا لما ذكره الإخوه*





المصدر: http://fueleconomy.gov

نثمن جهودك واخلاصك في تقديم العون والمساهمات الفاعلة .

تقبل اعتزازي وامتناني .



البغدادي


----------



## AHMEDGASR (15 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## فارس20 (17 يونيو 2008)

السرعة الاقتصادية لاى سيارة هى السرعة التى تقع فى منتصف عداد الاسيارة وهى حسب قوة المحرك:81:


----------



## أنلييزر (17 يوليو 2008)

*بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك*​*فى انتظار المزيد*​


----------

